# Emily  Dickinson



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2011)

Conosco vite della cui mancanza 
non soffrirei affatto,
di altre invece ogni attimo di assenza
mi sembrerebbe eterno.

Sono scarse di numero, queste ultime,
appena due in tutto,
le prime molto di più di un orizzonte
di moscerini.


----------



## aristocat (23 Settembre 2011)

E' bellissima. E' bello tornare a casa dal lavoro, iniziare il week-end leggendo pensieri così profondi, e così semplici allo stesso tempo

ari


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2011)

è un piacere sapere che la poesia possa portare buon animo .e un motivo in più per condividerla


----------

